# Sale sốc máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic 3 HP S-24PU2H5-8 inverter với giá khuyến mãi 2021



## haichaukindoanh (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic 3 HP S-24PU2H5-8 inverter với thiết kế mặt nạ phẳng và tinh tế với phần lộ ra so với trần nhà chỉ 33.5mm phù hợp với trần nhà và các kiến trúc nội thất hiện đại mang lại thiết kế hài hòa cho cả không gian căn phòng.

Với công suất 20.500 Btu/h Âm trần Panasonic S-24PU2H5-8/U-24PS2H5-8 thích hợp chọn sử dụng cho không gian có diện tích lớn như : văn phòng, phòng họp, phòng Gym, nhà hàng, khách sạn, hội trường.








Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic 3HP S-24PU2H5-8 –inverter
Mã sản phẩm: S-24PU2H5-8/U-24PS2H5-8
Giá: 31,200,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)
Xuất xứ: Malaysia
Công suất: 3 ngựa | 3.0 hp
Bảo hành: 1 Năm
Dung môi lạnh (Gas) : R410A
► Ưu điểm nổi bật may lanh am tran Panasonic inverter
✤ Inverter - Công nghệ tiên tiến tiết kiệm điện:
Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic Inverter được trang bị công nghệ inverter giúp tiết kiệm điện năng vượt trội, duy trì nhiệt độ phòng ổn định. Hoạt động mạnh mẽ và nhanh chóng đạt được nhiệt độ cài đặt. Mang lại sự thoải mái và dễ chịu nhất cho người sử dụng.
✤Công nghệ lọc khí NanoeTMX:
Để bảo vệ sức khỏe của Bạn, máy điều hòa âm trần Panasonic đã tích hợp công nghệ lọc khí NanoeTMX tiên tiến có khả năng khử mùi, ức chế sự phát triển của vi khuẩn và vi rút, loại bỏ bụi bẩn hiệu quả mang lại môi trường sống trong lành hơn.








Quý khách hàng cần tư vấn và báo giá theo số lượng đơn hàng với chiết khấu tốt nhất (càng nhiều giá càng rẻ) và tư vấn thi công máy lạnh âm trần giá rẻ trọn gói. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được hỗ trợ nhanh và nhiệt tình nhất:
Công Ty Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu
♦ Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911 260 247 –Mr.Luân
♦ Phòng Bán Hàng : 096.2829.308 - 028.2200.7099
♦ Email báo giá: info@maylanhchatluong.com.vn - infothanhhaichau@gmail.com
♦Website: thanhhaichau.com


----------

